# Icd-9 code for cryptococcal pneumonia



## tfischer (Jul 9, 2009)

One of our hospitalist documented cryptoccal pneumonia as a diagnosis. Should i code that as pneumonia,bacterial or can i code pneumonia (486) and specifically use the cryptoccal code (117.5) following the pneumonia? Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## margarete (Jul 9, 2009)

Cryptococcous is not a bacteria. It is a yeast like fungus. Since the organism is specified 486 should not be used. Our encoder leads to 117.5, 484.7. You might want to check into those codes.


----------



## tfischer (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much! :d


----------

